# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  Una granja marina

## perdiguera

Frente al Cabezo de la Galera, oeste de Portman, se encuentra esta granja marina a la que fotografié desde el monte de las Cenizas, del que os hablaré después, a una distancia de 3,5 Km aproximadamente. La foto está tomada con el 300 y luego recortada.

----------


## Luján

Por el tipo de jaulas, diría que tienen al menos tres especies distintas en cultivo. Dorada y Lubina, que son las más comunes en piscifactorías de mar abierto, y posiblemente alguna algo más grande.

Aunque también puede ser que las jaulas grandes sean para el último engorde de las doradas o lubinas.

----------


## perdiguera

No creo que sean para ello pero estando allí leí que una granja marina había obtenido atunes rojos de un año en cautividad y que era un paso importante para la cría de esta especie en cautividad y la salvaguarda de los salvajes, ya que permitía la reproducción en cautividad.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Desconocido este tema, por lo menos para mi.
Interesante.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

El problema del atún rojo en piscifactorías es que necesitan de mucha, muchísima natación. Y no lo pueden conseguir en jaulas normales.

Se han hecho pruebas de cultivo de túnidos en canales de corriente, pero los que conozco no fueron rentables.

El rodaballo se cultiva en tierra, y sale bastante rentable.

Todo nuevo cultivo en piscifactoría es buena noticia. Los océanos cada vez son más desiertos.

----------

